# Incoming: Storm of Magic



## Sethis

From GW site:

https://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=16200020a



> Incoming: Storm of Magic
> 
> Storm of Magic - when the eight winds howl...
> 
> The Winds of Magic are tumultuous. Drawn by Morrslieb, they are prone to rise from a strong gale into a howling tempest. And when they do no kingdom or realm is safe.
> 
> Monsters awaken from their slumber and are summoned from their lairs at the bidding of sorcerous masters. Armies assemble, ready to defend their borders or seize the opportunity to gain limitless power. It is in these desperate times tenuous pacts between wizards and creatures of darkness are sealed to create alliances never thought possible.
> 
> A time of doom and great deeds is at hand. Will you rise to meet the storm?
> 
> Announcing the impending arrival of Storm of Magic, the latest and largest Expansion for Warhammer, the Game of Fantasy Battles. Launched in July 2011, Storm of Magic describes what happens when great eldritch maelstroms roil across the lands. Magic becomes far more powerful and there is a whole range of Cataclysm spells to cast, unleashing untold devastation on the enemy. Arcane Fulcrums burst from the ground, not only acting as loci for the swirling energies that pervade a battle fought amidst the Storm of Magic, but changing the way a Warhammer tabletop looks and interacts with your armies. With such things so crucial to your Storm of Magic games a new range of Warhammer scenery and Wizards will soon be released in time for you to wage cataclysmic battles.
> 
> Then there are the monsters. When the Winds of Magic blow with such strength, the fell creatures of the world gravitate towards the tempest, slithering from deep tunnels or emerging from mountain lairs.
> 
> With the new Expansion allowing you to use so many different creatures there are a whole host of new monstrous plastic kits on their way. Citadel's queen of creatures, Trish Morrison, has spent the last few years in her own lair preparing for the new monsters to be unleashed upon the world and you can see two brief glimpses of what is to come below:
> 
> 
> 
> July is still a few months away; we are in the calm before the storm so now is the time to prepare. Bolster your forces, prepare your regiments and summon your wizards in time for the ultimate war. Keep checking White Dwarf and the website for updates, for when the storm hits nowhere will be safe!


Not seen any rumours about this, but frankly the idea of making Magic even more broken than it is already makes me laugh in disbelief and cry a little bit inside.


----------



## Aramoro

It could be fun, anything which expands the game, add more things to do makes the game more fun so is a good thing.


----------



## Katie Drake

Meh, who cares?

1) It's Fantasy.

2) It's a supplement and is totally optional. If it sucks (and it probably will, because it's a GW supplement instead of an army book/codex) anyone is well within their rights to not play with it if they choose. So I wouldn't worry too much if GW breaks Magic some more this summer.


----------



## Aramoro

Katie Drake said:


> 1) It's Fantasy.


Fantasy Players, if you're not a Fantasy player feel free not to care.


----------



## coke123

Hmmm... new monsters eh? *crosses fingers for new thunder lizard*

But seriously, people already bitch about magic being too powerful. This supplement is just going to aggravate that.


----------



## effigy22

Looking forward to it. More looking forward to the little beasties they are releasing with it though!


----------



## Barnster

I'm thinking it may look abit more at the annuli mountains (the bit at the back of the old high elf army book) so their likely be a cockatrice, new manticore, wolves, gorgons etc etc

If there are some nice monster releases it may be good but i don't think it wil be like apocaylpse 

Magic itself isn't broken, the new crazy common spell lores are broken


----------



## bitsandkits

new stuff for fantasy is always welcome, looks like its a fantasy push this year folks cant see a summer of flyers coming with GW putting out this for fantasy....maybe next year.

can someone post up the sneak peek photos as i cant get on the GW site at the moment to see them.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Monsters? Magic? Tempests and Cataclysms? Sounds like a lot of fun.

I'm hoping there's a nice new zombie dragon release to come.


----------



## Doelago

Might be interesting...


----------



## Ashkore08

Could be heaps of fun. Interesting to see what new beasties are coming out.


----------



## nightfish

Katie Drake said:


> Meh, who cares?
> 
> 1) It's Fantasy.


Fantasy has always been better than 40k. Always enjoy getting the chance to play it so yes I'm looking forward.


----------



## MrPete

Heres the preview pics


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Is it me or do they both look the same but with different angles and paint schemes?


----------



## MrPete

Theres been speculation that its two heads from a Chimera kit


----------



## GrizBe

Ugh... an expansion with even higher level and more broken spells that makes armies bad at magic even more fubared.


----------



## Vaz

Got Charlie Uniform November Tango written all over it.

New 8th Level Lore of Gold Spell - Roll a dice, on a 2+ Remove enemy army as it gets drawn by goldlust to the other side of the world.

I can only hope it updates the army specific lores updated. Beasts, High, and the 7 Chaos Lores are in serious need.


----------



## experiment 626

Vaz said:


> Got Charlie Uniform November Tango written all over it.
> 
> New 8th Level Lore of Gold Spell - Roll a dice, on a 2+ Remove enemy army as it gets drawn by goldlust to the other side of the world.


Hmmm... looks like you got a sneak-peek at Ward's design notes, eh?!! That actually sounds like something he'd allow too.:shok:



Vaz said:


> I can only hope it updates the army specific lores updated. Beasts, High, and the 7 Chaos Lores are in serious need.


The daemon lores of chaos need some help - especially nurgle, however I think the only real 'problem' with the WoC lores are that they simply need to scale a bit. Overall the WoC lores are great if you know how to use them. (Tzeentch especially needs little to no help! Slaanesh is likely the one in most need.)

High Elves though could definately use a re-hashing of their high magic lore... I can't remember the last time I've seen a HE army actually use their own lore!

VC's need some serious help however... Invocation is a joke right now as it isn't nearly capable of providing the reqired amount of healing we need to make 95% of our book viable!
Getting a bit of a boost to our magic might help make us 'middle tier' again and allow us to play with something beyond ghouls & grave guard... (which is getting damn boring!)

Cheers!


----------



## gen.ahab

As a Dwarf player, I can whole heartily say "FUCK YOU, and have a nice day" to this.


----------



## aquatic_foible

MrPete said:


> Theres been speculation that its two heads from a Chimera kit


I'd heard Manticore, and Dark Elf Dragon - guess we'll see which is which when the time comes!



gen.ahab said:


> As a Dwarf player, I can whole heartily say "FUCK YOU, and have a nice day" to this.


This made me smile immensely, sir. Thanks for that!

Overall, I'm looking forward to this - it's given me a big nostalgia trip for the days GW were constantly putting out supplements like Battle Magic, Dark Millenium, Outlanders, Digganob, and the rest!


----------



## MidnightSun

Purple Supernova of Xereus: 10+ to cast. Use a 24" template. Any enemy beneath the template is removed. Remains in Play.

Midnight


----------



## Azkaellon

Those look like possible new dragons to me.......So maybe Every Army gets a Dragon? which would be bad ass and cool.


----------



## GrizBe

As an Ogre player i might as well just give up, unless they update them soon and give them magic resistance sunblock...


----------



## exsulis

experiment 626 said:


> The daemon lores of chaos need some help - especially nurgle, however I think the only real 'problem' with the WoC lores are that they simply need to scale a bit. Overall the WoC lores are great if you know how to use them. (Tzeentch especially needs little to no help! Slaanesh is likely the one in most need.)
> 
> High Elves though could definately use a re-hashing of their high magic lore... I can't remember the last time I've seen a HE army actually use their own lore!
> 
> VC's need some serious help however... Invocation is a joke right now as it isn't nearly capable of providing the reqired amount of healing we need to make 95% of our book viable!
> Getting a bit of a boost to our magic might help make us 'middle tier' again and allow us to play with something beyond ghouls & grave guard... (which is getting damn boring!)


WOW :shok: Someone actually complaining that VC, and Daemons aren't broken enough!!!


----------



## space cowboy

exsulis said:


> WOW :shok: Someone actually complaining that VC, and Daemons aren't broken enough!!!


VC are pretty crappy overall in 8th. Count Manfredd is quality, but otherwise the army is easy to kill and hard to replenish.


----------



## Abomination

I treat any expansion with a certain degree of sceptisim but there is always a chance it could turn out to be good. At the very least it means new kits which is always a good thing and offers something new for Fantasy players to get their teeth into.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey

I think the blue guy looks similiar to the undead winged nightware, only becuase of the tusks though. And the orange thing i was set on it being a bird, but its nostrils are too far back and it too appears to have tusks (the dark bits on its lower jaw) so im pretty confussled.
Either way, they say lots of new plastic monsters so im ver excited


----------



## slaaneshy

One of the positive traits of 8th edition is the fact it is now more about the infantry (i.e. the army) than characters, monsters and magic. This looks like a step back to hero/monster/magic-hammer.
However since I now almost exclusively play Kings Of War, I don't care so much!


----------



## Vaz

exsulis said:


> WOW :shok: Someone actually complaining that VC, and Daemons aren't broken enough!!!


Wait, what? Have you played 8th Edition VC/Daemons?


----------



## exsulis

Only with my Bretonnians.....

As to this "Expansion":

According to warseer's Harry it is going to be more like Apoc for fantasy, and the new monsters will be generic so everyone might be able to take them. 

Might be some resin models with this release

many and varied mages

pg 7


----------



## Justindkates

I can't wait for more spells like Dwellers and Purple sun ass rape my Ogre's : /


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Anybody remember Storm of Chaos and the Lothern Sea Guard list.

How awesome would it be if they brought back Merwyrms and actually made a model for them?


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade

gen.ahab said:


> As a Dwarf player, I can whole heartily say "FUCK YOU, and have a nice day" to this.


Amen brother, I can see us getting a big fat nothing with this expansion. Unless we get Thorek Mashmallowbrow, automatic miscasts for all wizards without spell effects happening.


----------



## TheReverend

I play 40k so don't really care but there could be something of some use...

In terms of new wizards, this might be good for my Inquistorial retinue. 

As for monsters, maybe there'll be some giant wolves in there somewhere?...


----------



## asianavatar

> Amen brother, I can see us getting a big fat nothing with this expansion


Maybe new ruins, that could be your big fat nothing.


----------



## Vaz

@TheReverend - I think many of the Fantasy Players also don't give a fuck about it. New generic models to use for a spell which rarely ever gets used, some more models to paint, and another ruleset to discard like Spearhead.


----------



## Grimskul25

Isn't this expansion a tad early? Only 2 books will have been redone by then and 8th ed. is still relatively new with a lot of people (new and old) are still getting used to the new rules and format. Wouldn't it best to release a couple more army books first for the races that really need it (Brets and Wood Elves) first and let people settle down into the game rather than throwing down a supplement you may or may not play? It seems just like sales gimmick and with the emphasis of 8th ed. on large blocks of infantry and generally having larger armies as well already puts a strain on our wallets. Adding on more overpriced giant models (which I presume to only work in Storm of Magic similar to titans and super-heavies in Apoc) as well as terrain doesn't exactly sound enticing.


----------



## Vaz

The edition has been running for a year nearly - a quarter way through its life. Thankfully, it;s only got 3 more years left to rot.

It needs something to spice it up. Unfortunately, the Apocalypse route was not the way to go; it needed to go back to basics; a stripped down version.

However, they're capitalizing on the release of Warhammer Forge. Makes business sense.


----------



## Sir Whittaker

Could be a good opportunity to release a cygor to munch on all those tangy, fizzy wizard-folk. Those pics don't look like pne though... /cry


----------



## Cothbarton

*reads through the replies, is _almost_ surprised how much you people complain, for supposed fans of Warhammer* 

You people _are_ fans, right? You are after all, spending time on a _Warhammer _website? 

Hmm. Perhaps not.


----------



## Katie Drake

Cothbarton said:


> *reads through the replies, is _almost_ surprised how much you people complain, for supposed fans of Warhammer*
> 
> You people _are_ fans, right? You are after all, spending time on a _Warhammer _website?
> 
> Hmm. Perhaps not.


Fans of the game, not the company. Big difference.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Cothbarton said:


> *reads through the replies, is _almost_ surprised how much you people complain, for supposed fans of Warhammer*
> 
> You people _are_ fans, right? You are after all, spending time on a _Warhammer _website?
> 
> Hmm. Perhaps not.


It's a discussion forum. Would you like us to just talk about how we all love GW so very much?



Drats, ninja'ed by KD.


----------



## coke123

Stephen_Newman said:


> Anybody remember Storm of Chaos and the Lothern Sea Guard list.
> 
> How awesome would it be if they brought back Merwyrms and actually made a model for them?


That would almost certainly make me dust off my High Elf collection...



Cothbarton said:


> *reads through the replies, is _almost_ surprised how much you people complain, for supposed fans of Warhammer*
> 
> You people _are_ fans, right? You are after all, spending time on a _Warhammer _website?
> 
> Hmm. Perhaps not.


Yes, we are fans, very big fans who are would much rather GW do things to fix up some inherent problems in the game to make it even better, rather than releasing some piece of shit expansion we don't care about.


----------



## bitsandkits

Cothbarton said:


> *reads through the replies, is _almost_ surprised how much you people complain, for supposed fans of Warhammer*
> 
> You people _are_ fans, right? You are after all, spending time on a _Warhammer _website?
> 
> Hmm. Perhaps not.


get used to it and dont take peoples opinions either too seriously or to heart, alot of folks have serious deep seated GW issues that they need to air every once in a while, some people just like a good old bitch about GW as though GW owes them something,deep down we all love Warhammer in its many forms but many people are not willing to accept its GW's system and they can do what they want with it and they dont twist anyone's arm to buy it or even use it as written on the page.
People are writing off the expansion and they have no clue whats in it or how it works, it may even be fun to play and i think thats what frightens them the most,you see if its fun and they enjoy it it will kill some people to admit GW got something right.:laugh:


----------



## Katie Drake

bitsandkits said:


> i think thats what frightens them the most,you see if its fun and they enjoy it it will kill some people to admit GW got something right.:laugh:


Naw, what frightens us is the idea that GW might spend time and energy working on a supplement that turns out to be crap that nobody plays instead of improving the core game (which is basically what happens every time they make a supplement for anything). Believe me, lots of people would be very happy if GW wrote an excellent supplement - it's just most of us don't want to risk it.


----------



## bitsandkits

Katie Drake said:


> Naw, what frightens us is the idea that GW might spend time and energy working on a supplement that turns out to be crap that nobody plays instead of improving the core game (which is basically what happens every time they make a supplement for anything). Believe me, lots of people would be very happy if GW wrote an excellent supplement - it's just most of us don't want to risk it.


i dont see any risk with a supplement or expansion, you either play with it or you dont, many hundreds of thousands of players are happy with the system and play it regularly without putting too much thought into whats "broken" and accept it as it is, Its not hard to find faults with a game system, its not hard to find faults with a company making the system, but writing off a supplement before its hit the shelves and claiming GW should be fixing something with the core system is pointless,the expansion and its validity should at least be seen and tested first shouldnt it?

Is the system so broken that only one army build will win every game no matter what ? can every army have its day in the right hands,with the right choices and tactics?does what is "broken" out way what works ?is the problem that people obsess about killer army lists and winning games rather than having fun?

I think expanding the warhammer universe with expansions can only ever be a good thing, i seriously doubt this expansion has not in anyway detracted from fixing this editions in the next edition, if anything the expansion was likely developed at the same time as the new edition rules but was taken aside as a cash cow,expanding into optional rules was what made this hobby great, granted back in the day these came through a cheaper medium of WD but the effect is still the same, its something extra you can try for a bit of fun or take seriously or add into a campaign or ignore all together, what possible harm can that do ?:scare:


----------



## Katie Drake

bitsandkits said:


> i dont see any risk with a supplement or expansion, you either play with it or you dont


Of course. Our only point is that we'd rather GW spend time on new Codecies/army books for neglected armies than new "fun" expansions. GW's team of rule writers is quite small, there's no way that designing an expansion doesn't slow down their rate of progress through the main armies in the game. Even if it only slows GW down by a month for a Codex (and I'm confident it takes them longer than that to do a supplement) I personally would still prefer they focused on the main game. It doesn't help that most of the supplements GW has released are even more poorly written than the core rules.


----------



## bobss

I agree with Katie. As an enthusiast who mainly plays the Fantasy game, this expansion - even with new models - doesn't exite me at all. Even the system of 'waves' of releases I think is a cheap release filler. I'd much rather a little more effort was put into the mainstream system and better armybooks and codicies were produced.

Once a year, if an expansion is necessary, I'd much rather an older game like Battlefleet Gothic which still has a resilient, if small, fanbase would be rejuvenated. Even though it doesn't complement the mainstream games it would still spark interest. Where as this, 9/10 times, Hell, 19/20 times, will be pushed aside for a standard Fantasy game by players.


----------



## Katie Drake

Just to expand on my previous point here's something I thought of.

Assuming that the rumors about Storm of Magic are true where they're releasing models to represent the various beasties that one can turn into with whatever that spell is called, I'd be willing to bet that those models will be about all the use most people have for Storm of Magic. Yeah, I imagine a good number of people will buy the book (and I bet even more will just download it), but the majority will care only about those models. What this means is that GW could have easily just done a release of those big nasty models without an accompanying supplement. They'd probably make similar amounts of money and wouldn't waste rule writing time on something that nobody will care about.


----------



## Orochi

UPDATE!

GW expecting to sell out of Teclis models on the first day of release...


----------



## Styro-J

That's just silly! Who would ever want to field Teclis? He's the weakest mage in the game! (jk, for those that can't tell)

I think I would rather just model my own any way, gotta give him the Eldrad Staff of Win


----------



## Orochi

Last game I played with Teclis was a Doubles match (3k each so a whopping 6k a side). I had Teclis face down 2 Tooled up slann for the entire game!

Seriously, if you're not a HE player...now is the time to grab some HEs.


----------



## Vaz

Who isn't a High Elf player these days?

Currently, they're the only army to play, aside from Dark Elves. Want to know last weeks apparent Top 10 armies at a local LGS tournament?

7 High Elves, 2 Dark Elves, and a Slann+Bodyguard.

Go figure.


----------



## Orochi

Ugh. That can't of been much fun?

Looks like we can predict the Storm of Magic results.


----------



## Vaz

You can guess the lists.

Teclis, Caradryan, Phoenix Guard, supported by Spears, Shadow warriors eagles and white lions x7
L4 shadow sorceror, harpies, dual hydras x2
slann, 6 salamanders, 4 razordons x1.


----------



## Ammit Brando

I have noticed that this thread has been a bit dead lately. Is that due to lack of info on this "expansion"?

Any new rumors on the new MC for the races?


----------



## GrizBe

Pretty much lack of info. Nothings leaking out about it anywhere that hasn't already been said.... yet.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Well. Next WD is due out in June 25th and normally we get some osrt of idea whats in it about 2 weeks before then. Although the new policy of not even giving out advance orders anymore might fuck that system up.


----------



## Ammit Brando

Well thats just depressing to be honest. I would think that hyping it up would be good for sales, instead of "nothing.....nothing......vague pics.....nothing.....release!!"


Either more pics pls, or the announce one or two MC and let us nerds fap on that for a bit.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

From the Chaos Dwarf thread: Apparently there will be rules for a Lamassu in it.


----------



## Brother Arnold

Time to either get started on my Dark Elves, or get Balthasar Gelt...


----------



## MrPete

Its been VERY heavily hinted by Harry over at Warseer that theres a bunch of Vampire Counts stuff on the way, apparently theres an Abyssal Terror and a Zombie Dragon, as well as some necromancer minis. And Hastings75 pretty much confirmed a Dark Elf Sorceress sculpt.

And apparently, the way you fit all these big gribbly monsters into your armies is via some Scroll of Binding item or some such magical stuff. I assume, if that pans out, that should the wizard with the binding scroll die, you get all the usual monster reaction tests etc.


----------



## Vaz

Abyssal Terror? *Fingers crossed for something that's not a skeletal wyvern*


----------



## MrPete

Small update from 75Hastings over at Warseer, hes usually fairly accurate I find

"I just want to point out to any that have misunderstood, there aren't any large VC specific releases for SoM, these are later this year as part of a wave of VC minis. There's also a wave of Beastman minis, and then of course Oct-OGRE not a bad year for Fantasy IMO.

Oh and the dark coloured face from the teaser that people are saying is the black dragon or the abyssal terror I think you'll find is simply one of the Chimera heads (check out the tusk things coming out from the corners of the mouth - now look at the orangey type lion(ish) head it has them too)"


----------



## Vaz

"Oct-OGRE" is a term that Harry coined. However, he's stated that he merely likes the phrase, and that he can neither confirm or deny anything about Ogres.


----------



## MrPete

New stuff courtesy of BramGaunt at Warseer - 

"Storm of Magic will be a full-colour hardcover book, about half the thikness of the Core Rulebook, and at the price of, well, apoximatly one Leman Russ Battletank.
It's due for release the second saturday of July. Previews start the saturday befor.

There will be a multitude of kits and gimmicks to acompany them.

Plastic Boxed Sets are:

Chaos Lord on Manticore
Dark Elven Lord on Black Dragon

Both Kits are the same price as a similar High Elven Ridden Monster.

The saddle, Rider and (in case of the Dragon) the armour are completly optional.

There is also a Kit labeled
Chimaera
and one labeled
Cockatrice
which are the same price as a 10 man Space Marines Squad.

There are also some Clampack releases:
Chaos Supreme Sorcerer
Supreme Sorcerer of Tzeentch
Vampirecounts Necromancer
Dark Elven High Sorceress

I don't know what these are made of. Since they are clampacked I guessed Finecast, but the price of, ah, well, lets say it in GBP: It's a one-digit-point-something Price lable.
Quiet affordable if it was finecast, but since hasitings said plastic sorceres... well... do the math.

Of course there is a whole bunch of playthings and gimmics aswell, like Vortex Templates (Like the Dark Eldar Wayportal template, only bigger), Dice, Battle Magic Cards (which apearently come in a cool box of sime Lost Arc style... with skulls of course...) and Focus Points (4 different ones).

Which brings us to rules.

Storm of Magic is for any Warhammer Fantasy Battle Army. It supports you with a alternative of Deployment, Magic and Army composition rules.

Game mechanics
While you place terrain, you deploy Magil Focus points. Think of these as landmarks inhibited with strong magics, like towers, magical stairs, Columns of Fire, or what ever. Each army starts with a designated number of Focus points, it depends of the scale of the game. 1 per army per 1000 points is, what I was told, suggested in the book.
You may place 1 Wizard including a mount on top of the Focus point, and one guarding unit within a limited space - enough to place about 30 standard base-sized miniatures, I was told. The rest of your army is deployed as usual.

The game is all about dominating these points, which grant great boni to your wizard while he stands atop of them. The Magic Phase is strongly buffed with 4D6 Power dice. In addition, you determine the ascending wind of magic at the beginning of each magic phase. (It's done randomly by some sort of tool, don't ask me what it is, I don't know, but apperantly it's not a dice.) Army book Lores are associated with Army book rules, for example if the Lore of Light is the Ascendand Lore this turn, High Magic is Ascended aswell (I don't know if High Lore is really associated with Lore of Light - it's simply a example of my understanding of the mechanics).

The Ascended magic gains a +4 bonus on attempts to cast their spells. You cannot change the Ascendend in any way, though it's determined new in every magic phase.

There is also a bunch of new spells which appearently give you the possibility not only to summon Monsters loke the Cockatrice, but also whole units from other armies. I personally didn't by this one. It was a long evening with a LOT of beer.

Take all of this with salt. And enjoy"


----------



## Masked Jackal

Hmm, this sounds pretty good for an expansion. I'm really interested in the new Dark Elf models, I hope they'll be better than some of the other selections for Dark Elf characters.


----------



## Orochi

Everyone started painting their Teclis minatures?


----------



## Masked Jackal

Orochi said:


> Everyone started painting their Teclis minatures?


Just ban Teclis and the Book of Hoeth, like anyone who wants to have fun does.


----------



## Orochi

I'm a Teclis user


----------



## Masked Jackal

Orochi said:


> I'm a Teclis user


Hang on a second, I'm going to get out my Lizardmen out and first-turn irresistible Dwellers and transfer the miscast to you, also, you don't ignore it because it's technically my miscast. =3


----------



## Orochi

Masked Jackal said:


> Hang on a second, I'm going to get out my Lizardmen out and first-turn irresistible Dwellers and transfer the miscast to you, also, you don't ignore it because it's technically my miscast. =3


Oh that's ok. Got my Archmage with Book of Hoeth tagging along behind.

Besides, I shall argue that because I'm camped in a Phoenix-Fortress with banner of the world dragon, the wording says I am immune to the effects of spells *whatever it's source*. And since a miscast is the effect of a failed spell, it is an effect none the less. Thus, nothing happens to me.

And now we shall argue over RAI. I suggest pistols at dawn?


----------



## Masked Jackal

Orochi said:


> Oh that's ok. Got my Archmage with Book of Hoeth tagging along behind.
> 
> Besides, I shall argue that because I'm camped in a Phoenix-Fortress with banner of the world dragon, the wording says I am immune to the effects of spells *whatever it's source*. And since a miscast is the effect of a failed spell, it is an effect none the less. Thus, nothing happens to me.
> 
> And now we shall argue over RAI. I suggest pistols at dawn?


Nah, just my Temple-Guard. You can't buff the unit with the Banner of the World Dragon. =3


----------



## Orochi

Masked Jackal said:


> Nah, just my Temple-Guard. You can't buff the unit with the Banner of the World Dragon. =3


There is 60 (+4 Characters) of them....

Argue with my 8x8.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Orochi said:


> There is 60 (+4 Characters) of them....
> 
> Argue with my 8x8.


T8/T9 on my character, S7 GW with 6 attacks after the first wound. Alternately, T6/7. Lots of S5 attacks. Powerlist versus powerlist, but I'm pretty confident against Teclis. =)


----------



## Orochi

Masked Jackal said:


> T8/T9 on my character, S7 GW with 6 attacks after the first wound. Alternately, T6/7. Lots of S5 attacks. Powerlist versus powerlist, but I'm pretty confident against Teclis. =)


2 Things.
Scroll of Hoeth and Sigil of Asuryan.

No more buffing for you


----------



## Masked Jackal

Orochi said:


> 2 Things.
> Scroll of Hoeth and Sigil of Asuryan.
> 
> No more buffing for you


Meh, don't even need the buffs to be honest. Temple-Guard pretty much eat through elves. About 16-17 elves dying per round is average.


----------



## Orochi

Masked Jackal said:


> Meh, don't even need the buffs to be honest. Temple-Guard pretty much eat through elves. About 16-17 elves dying per round is average.


Thank the lord for my 4++

So half that, that makes say, being generous, 10. not much of a dent in 60!

Also, the World Dragon banner is the BSB, so he's detachable. Hello Buffs for me?

But as you said, it's power list vs power list. And it'd suck to be anything else but one of these 2.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Actually you could not have the Archmage with the Book of Hoeth. This is because Teclis carries the said book and you canot have 2 of the same magic item in the same list. Only certain exceptions such as scrolls are allowed.


----------



## Orochi

Teclis doesn't carry the book.


----------



## Aramoro

Stephen_Newman said:


> Actually you could not have the Archmage with the Book of Hoeth. This is because Teclis carries the said book and you canot have 2 of the same magic item in the same list. Only certain exceptions such as scrolls are allowed.


Teclis doesn't have the book, and which exceptions exist?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

MrPete said:


> ...Plastic Boxed Sets are:
> 
> Chaos Lord on Manticore....
> 
> ...There are also some Clampack releases:
> Chaos Supreme Sorcerer
> Supreme Sorcerer of Tzeentch....


Well, there goes my budget.



MrPete said:


> The Ascended magic gains a +4 bonus on attempts to cast their spells.


That is vicious.


----------



## Vaz

I'm loving the Ascended Tzeentch Sorceror Lord with +10 to cast spells.


----------



## Orochi

Vaz said:


> I'm loving the Ascended Tzeentch Sorceror Lord with +10 to cast spells.


One dice spells all round!


----------



## Aramoro

Orochi said:


> One dice spells all round!


Well until you roll a 1 or 2.


----------



## Mundungu

the 1 or 2 is killer. Its the only reason a Slann with Rumination is better.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Vaz said:


> I'm loving the Ascended Tzeentch Sorceror Lord with +10 to cast spells.


Also assuming that the all the non-BRB Lores get a chance at Ascension.


----------



## MrPete

Picturey goodness for you guys from warseer


































Hoping the other head option for the black dragon is better as i'm not a big fan of the whole hydra with wings look its got, but everything looks cool to me.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Eh, I think the Black Dragon looks decent. We'll wait and see for better pics though, especially for the Sorceress, you can't see the details very well.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I think I have product overload.

EDIT: Is that a Chimera on the fold of the group shot?


----------



## GrizBe

The Cockatrice looks awesome... Can't see how I'll be able to use any of this with my Ogre's though....


----------



## Vaz

I spy left to right

Balewind Vortex with Sorceress
Black Dragon with Supreme Sorceress
Chimera
Sorceress
Dreadfire Portal with Sorceress - same model as the one on the Balwind Vortex (4 Sorceresses with the random power dice? I hope this is representative and not a true publicity shot (inb4 cynicism))
Manticore with Chaos Lord
Avian-esque Tzeentch Sorceror
Cockatrice
Eternity Stair with Hooded Fat Sorceror/Festus?
Chaos Sorceror Lord on Manticore
Magewrath Throne with Tzeentch Chaos Lord/Sorceror? (has the same staff as the avian one, perhaps a plastic Tzeentch Lord set?)

- Info - 
Rules apparent for "Arcane Fulcrum" for Balewind Vortex and Magewrath Throne.
Black Dragon comes with ability for a Supreme Sorceress and Dreadlord, with many options, including Open Mouth/Closed Mouth, and optional Druchii Armour Plates - so possible mount that's not crafted in High Elf stuff for a Forest Dragon or Karl Franz.
Cockatrive has "magical shooting" and "heroic killing blow". 
Mention of "Cataclysm" spells, mention of 64 Spells, including "Cataclysm spells" (At least 6), and Cantrips (assuming the same) means that there are 12 spells in total listed. Including the 8x7 from the BRB - that gives a total of 66 - so either there are fewer Cantrips, or that they are more than doubling the number of spells.
Artwork shows the Floating War Towers seen in the Empire versus Chaos Artwork, and that they are attacking Breton Knights and a Damsel/Prophetess - also it looks like there may be a Griffon or even Hippogryph Silhouette or 2 Carrying Boulders. The background shows spears - so it's likely that these Magic War Towers could well be the Empires.


----------



## MrPete

Also just noticed, the dreadlord on the back of the dragon could pass very well for Malekith himself.


----------



## Masked Jackal

MrPete said:


> Also just noticed, the dreadlord on the back of the dragon could pass very well for Malekith himself.


Certainly looks better than the model out for him right now. I might buy this, convert a new lord to ride it, and use most of the model to make a Malekith model on a Cold One.


----------



## MrPete

I find myself somewhat tempted to kitbash the High Elf and Dark Elf dragons into a Chaos Dragon and use one of the riders from the Chaos Lord/Manticore kit on it. Depending on how the rules for SoM pan out, a new Warriors of Chaos army may have to be started.


----------



## Achaylus72

gen.ahab said:


> As a Dwarf player, I can whole heartily say "FUCK YOU, and have a nice day" to this.


I gave you a rep for this and then i discovered you are a pygmy player, ah well still you made me laugh.


----------



## bitsandkits

the black dragon looks very nice, anyone know what is plastic in this lot and whats resin?


----------



## MrPete

As far as I know - 

PLASTIC - 
Chaos Lord on Manticore
Black Dragon
Cockatrice
Chimera

RESIN - 
Tzeentch Supreme Sorcerer
Dark Elf Sorceress

I think some of the stuff we may not have seen yet, there was whisperings of a Vampire Counts necromancer with SoM but they're set to get a wave in August so it may end up being released with that.


----------



## MrPete

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I think I have product overload.
> 
> EDIT: Is that a Chimera on the fold of the group shot?


Yep, thats a Chimera on the fold. Turns out the preview pics were of a Chimera head and the Chaos Manticore.


----------



## HereticHammer01

The cockatrice is amazing I think. The dragon I'm not so keen on but its okay and it is huge so I may prefer it in the flesh. I actually really like the manticore, its back legs are a bit oddly positioned but it looks great. The DE sorceress I really like.

I think this expansion is more promising than expected, even though its just going to make some magic op in all probability.


----------



## MrPete

Well well well, now here's something interesting.

Apparently these single figures aren't finecast at all, rather full on plastic. So it looks like the whole fucking lot will be in plastic, which opens up a HUGE amount of conversion options. And I must say, the chaos guys look jaw dropping.










For all the negative stuff GW have been having for the past few weeks, sweet fuck have they got their arses in gear with these minis.


----------



## Vaz

Just confirmed my suspicions from previous post.

"As a Chaos Dwarf player, on the other hand, I can happily go around cock slapping Grungni's inbreds".


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Kudos to Brian Nelson for producing some awesome minis. My top fav is the Necromancer. Just looks awesomely creepy!


----------



## bitsandkits

MrPete said:


> Well well well, now here's something interesting.
> 
> Apparently these single figures aren't finecast at all, rather full on plastic. So it looks like the whole fucking lot will be in plastic, which opens up a HUGE amount of conversion options. And I must say, the chaos guys look jaw dropping.
> 
> For all the negative stuff GW have been having for the past few weeks, sweet fuck have they got their arses in gear with these minis.


well bugger me, single plastic miniatures in a blister pack, thats pretty amazing stuff and the model are pretty sweet looking too


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught

Seems awesome I just need some monster pictures and a good $300 and ill be set.(Because of the stupid trade agreements from fucking GW)


----------



## GrizBe

Leaves the question though... If GW can make single figures in plastic, why bother with finecast at all? Plastic doesn't have the problems of resin, and if you ask me, the quality of the detail is comparible.


----------



## Orochi

I'm liking the Sorcerer lord.

The DE black dragon looks a little wimpy to me. But far better than what we've got right now.

I'm guessing the rider and a few armour plates will end up on the HE dragon in my army.


----------



## Barnster

The chaos sorcerer looks great, but i don't like the tzeentch one as much

But I've heard alot of bad things about finecast, and honestly don't rate it as an idea why can't they use a plastic intead for everything?


----------



## Masked Jackal

Get over it, there's a few miscasts, there always was going to be. Have you actually bought a Finecast model?


----------



## elmir

GrizBe said:


> Leaves the question though... If GW can make single figures in plastic, why bother with finecast at all? Plastic doesn't have the problems of resin, and if you ask me, the quality of the detail is comparible.


Most likely because the finecast can use the same master mini's as the metals? Just a stab in the dark, but I don't think that any old mini can just be made into a plastic version.


----------



## bitsandkits

it could be a case that we will see more single models in plastic and that fine cast will be used for the older models for the moment? who knows, though warhammer fantasy already has small character models in plastic, mages and nobles for a few armies are plastic, but generally they have a mounted option included in the box. either way i hope that the trend continues and also goes to 40k.


----------



## Troublehalf

I don't expect this to be an expansion akin to Apoc. I just dont see WHFB doing that.

It says Storms of Magic... I don't think much will change tbh.

What I AM expecting tho is the following:

New Mage models. For example Tetteko from Lizardmen is 3 years over due. So is Mazumdi (spelling).

New beast/monsters: Chimera is a rumoured new model. But I am also hoping for Quetzals for the Lizardmen (they are flying serpents used by skinks for war, they are all over the artwork pictures and mentioned in lore a fair bit). I am also expecting a new dragon of somesort... perhaps a magic one?

What I want:

1. Mazumdi model.
2. A freaking Lore of Lizardmen... they were the FIRST and arguably the most powerful magic users in fluff terms yet they have no lore just for them. Everybody else bar Brets, Dwarfs (They use runes so... kind of their own lore) and Empire (but they have Blessings of Sigmar which are Empire Only).
3. A slight change to initiative test spells. They are insane. Dwarf and Lizardmen are wiped out by the bucket load by such spells. Power Scroll + Pit of Shades. Not to mention one hitting warmachines (which have I0).


----------



## MrPete

Troublehalf said:


> I don't expect this to be an expansion akin to Apoc. I just dont see WHFB doing that.
> 
> It says Storms of Magic... I don't think much will change tbh.
> 
> What I AM expecting tho is the following:
> 
> New Mage models. For example Tetteko from Lizardmen is 3 years over due. So is Mazumdi (spelling).
> 
> New beast/monsters: Chimera is a rumoured new model. But I am also hoping for Quetzals for the Lizardmen (they are flying serpents used by skinks for war, they are all over the artwork pictures and mentioned in lore a fair bit). I am also expecting a new dragon of somesort... perhaps a magic one?
> 
> What I want:
> 
> 1. Mazumdi model.
> 2. A freaking Lore of Lizardmen... they were the FIRST and arguably the most powerful magic users in fluff terms yet they have no lore just for them. Everybody else bar Brets, Dwarfs (They use runes so... kind of their own lore) and Empire (but they have Blessings of Sigmar which are Empire Only).
> 3. A slight change to initiative test spells. They are insane. Dwarf and Lizardmen are wiped out by the bucket load by such spells. Power Scroll + Pit of Shades. Not to mention one hitting warmachines (which have I0).


I'd bet that this wave isn't the last we'll see of SoM, i'd guess that theres going to be more to come for other races. I can't see there being specific character models though, this seems more of a "take a bucketload of wizards" expansion rather than a "take special characters" one. It might be nice if we get some new special character wizards in the book though.

Theres 100% definate a chimera and a dragon, check for pics a few pages back (page 9 I believe?)

9th Lore in the book apparently, so lizardmen could have a nice new lore to use. I predict some of the bigger spells to be particularly devastating when used by a Slann.

My biggest hope at this stage is that they include some form of rules for a Great Chaos Dragon, or at least something that can be used to represent that big gribbly two headed lump of resin over at Forge World. The rules they put out for it just don't cut it for a model that size, and its too big to be used as Galrauch.


----------



## Troublehalf

Ah. Seems I missed the page with the pics by accident. Anyways, looks like the love for the Destruction races contiunes with all current new models being linked to that side.

I REALLY hope I see some new Order forces soon. Lizardmen need some love.... if it wasn't for Oxytol and Skink Standard Bearers I'd be cutting my wrists at the lack of new stuff.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Troublehalf said:


> I REALLY hope I see some new Order forces soon. Lizardmen need some love.... if it wasn't for Oxytol and Skink Standard Bearers I'd be cutting my wrists at the lack of new stuff.


Then you probably should be doing that, since those models suck.


----------



## Troublehalf

Masked Jackal said:


> Then you probably should be doing that, since those models suck.


Agreed. But I bought 2 Standbearers just for fun and Oxytol just so I have the model for him. I like him ^_^

Still... they hate Lizardmen. They have no love... Temple Guard lost their +3 Scaly Skin.... and so on..... if it wasn't for the Slann they'd be pretty pointless. Even then you're forced to go Life in order to do some damage.


----------



## coke123

Troublehalf said:


> New Mage models. For example Tetteko from Lizardmen is 3 years over due. So is Mazumdi (spelling).


Meh, I'd rather moar dinosaurs.



Troublehalf said:


> New beast/monsters: Chimera is a rumoured new model. But I am also hoping for Quetzals for the Lizardmen (they are flying serpents used by skinks for war, they are all over the artwork pictures and mentioned in lore a fair bit). I am also expecting a new dragon of somesort... perhaps a magic one?


Actually, the flying feathered serpent is a Coatl- Quetzl is one of their gods. Still, it'd be nice.



Troublehalf said:


> 1. Mazumdi model.


Nice.



Troublehalf said:


> 2. A freaking Lore of Lizardmen... they were the FIRST and arguably the most powerful magic users in fluff terms yet they have no lore just for them. Everybody else bar Brets, Dwarfs (They use runes so... kind of their own lore) and Empire (but they have Blessings of Sigmar which are Empire Only).


That'd be awesome, but I can't see them doing that until the next Lizardmen book. Still, they really should have their own Lore. Lore of Tepok/the Jungle/Sotek/Geomancy



Troublehalf said:


> 3. A slight change to initiative test spells. They are insane. Dwarf and Lizardmen are wiped out by the bucket load by such spells. Power Scroll + Pit of Shades. Not to mention one hitting warmachines (which have I0).


Nah, you just need to stop IF being so easy. Powerscrolls are the problem, not the spells. The same could be said of dwellers, and S3 is far more common than I1.

Things I'd like to see but know never will because GW never does anything for Lizardmen-

Coatl
Arcanodon
Culchan

I'd like to say a Thunder Lizard as well, but those things are huge, and better left to Warhammer Forge


----------



## Troublehalf

coke123 said:


> Meh, I'd rather moar dinosaurs.
> Actually, the flying feathered serpent is a Coatl- Quetzl is one of their gods. Still, it'd be nice.
> That'd be awesome, but I can't see them doing that until the next Lizardmen book. Still, they really should have their own Lore. Lore of Tepok/the Jungle/Sotek/Geomancy
> Nah, you just need to stop IF being so easy. Powerscrolls are the problem, not the spells. The same could be said of dwellers, and S3 is far more common than I1. Things I'd like to see but know never will because GW never does anything for Lizardmen-
> 
> Coatl
> Arcanodon
> Culchan
> 
> I'd like to say a Thunder Lizard as well, but those things are huge, and better left to Warhammer Forge


Yeah! That's it Coatl... knew it was something like that, my mind was a mess at that time  They'd be pretty cool.... wonder if they'd be any good. Somehow I am fearing not. Lizardmen are pretty gimp without the Slann... sure the Saurus are arguably the 2nd best core troops in the game, but they are so slow they are really hurt before they get to strike back.

I would love a Arcanadon... but apparently the Arcanadon was supposed to be the carrier for the Engine of The Gods but GW changed it to a Stegadon because they didn't want to waste resources on a 'minor' race. So I guess we will never see it. Thunder Lizard I assume to be something like a Brachiosaurus or Diplodocus. A Diplodocus-type model would be great, could have a massive howdah on it, perhaps armed with lots of giantblowpipes or mini-bolt throwers. The Arcanadon is rumoured to be magical, so let us hope.

Culchan would also be great. I expect it to be like one of the Phorusrhacidae species. Basically huge flightless birds. The biggest one was Kelenken. Anyways here is an artists picture of said creature, now imagine a GW type slant on it with a skink ontop  Be awesome!









I am more interested in the egg that was given to Lord Mazdamundi.... it was the egg of a Quango, Lord Mazdamundi declares it will only hatch when the Old Ones return... but I wonder what the creature actually is... and if GW ever plan on bringing one in as a model with rules. I know in the jungles of Lustria there are loads of unknown and yet to be discovered creatures. So I am wondering if they will bring a more powerful carnivore in that a Carnosaur out... seeing as he Carnosaur has the "Ultimate Predator" rule... can't really be Ultimate if there is an even more powerful carnivore out there. However, perhaps there is only one or two of said creatures, or rare spawning of a Carnosaur, a bit like Horned Ones are rare breeds of Cold Ones. I'd love to see a Dinosaur Dragon  Perhaps it was a mishap by an Old One or a Slann during the early days when Dragons lived in throughout the world. Maybe a dinosaur egg was infused with dragon DNA or the otherway round. The Dinosaur Dragon gets shunned by both Dinosaurs and Dragons for being different and so only a few live in remote parts of Lustria.

Would be a super kick-ass model. Combinng he awesome looks of Dinosaurs AND Dragons.

Went off on a tangent there lol!


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Edit: Full repost, I read everything in the thread now 

Gut magic needs an overhaul and with the whole idea that Gut magic is the product of a warpstone meteor creating the Maw you'd think they'd include something about it in this expansion.


----------



## Masked Jackal

It's unlikely. They're going to redo Gut Magic with the Ogre Kingdoms army book, not Storm of Magic.


----------



## coke123

Got my WD today, and there where a couple of things I didn't see in this thread from a cursory glance- Finecast models

Lammasu
Great Taurus (a winged bull)
Dark Emissary (a generic 'evil wizard' looks like any evil race will be able to take him)
Truthsayer (the 'good wizard' counterpart to the Dark Emissary)
Fenbeast (a kinda Nurgly looking thing, a monster made from sludge- a swamp monster)
Finecast Cold One- in Storm of Magic, you can take units of Cold Ones without riders, by taking a scroll of binding. That seems pretty cool to me. There's only one new cold one model, but i really like it. It's much sleeker than even the DE cold ones- it looks just like the raptors out of Jurassic Park. Will definitely be getting a couple of these guys.

Oh, anyone can use the new monsters, there's a shot of a Lustrian Chimera.

New battle magic cards, got a look at a new lore of shadow spell. It lets to reposition a non-impassable terrain piece, and any unit inside (if it were say, a building) counts as having moved as well. Sounds like it should be an interesting expansion, although I might hold off on preordering, I'd rather reserve judgement for when I get a chance to check out the rules. You can see the corner of a card for a spell with base casting value of 35+ :shok:.

EDIT: From the look of the batrep, it also appears that you can take units of sabretusks in the same manner as Cold Ones. So no I can chuck in some Ice Age stuff alongside my dinosaurs! From the look of the sample Skaven and TK lists, anyone can take Hydras- they really want to push that hunk of metal. There's also a shot of some dwarves backed up by Great Eagles, and some Empire hanging around with a giant (they couldn't do that already, could they?)


----------



## Aphazel

Can you post any photos of the new wd?


----------



## coke123

So long as the mods are cool with it, then I'll see what I can do after I get back from work. I can only assume it will be fine, right MCC?

At any rate, is there anything in particular you'd like to see? The page of Finecast, a particular army shot, etc.

Also, it looks like the Cataclysm spells might be specific to the type of wizard, rather than the lore. For instance, it says a Slann may cast a spell that sacrifices himself in order to level the playing field so that the enemy no longer outnumbers the Lizardmen.

What's interesting is that apparently the Great Taurus is connected to the chaos dwarves, as I recall the Lammasu is as well. Warhammer Forge tie in?


----------



## Angelus Censura

could you post sample lists from the WD?


----------



## coke123

Sure.

As a side note, you can also summon reinforcements by using an Arcane Fulcrum. Also, Gut Magic gets two new Cataclysm spells, so ogre players, don't feel left out. Dwarves have a bunch of new runes.

Arcane fulcrums, as well giving bonuses to casting, give incredible survivability to wizards. They receive a 3+ wards, Immune to Psychology, and count as occupying a building, but only one assaulting model may attack, rather than ten, and gives immunity to stomp and thunderstomp. This is all fine and dandy, until you miscast- when you suffer not one, but two miscasts, one rolled on the regular table, and one rolled on a special Arcane Fulcrums table

Now the lists-

Tomb Kings-

Lords

Tomb King with sword of bloodshed, Dragonhelm, the other trickster's shard, shield

Level 4 Liche High Priest with earthing rod, Obsidian trinket, healing potion, lore of nehekhara

Heroes

liche priest with Lore of death

2xLiche priest using nehekhara

Core

3x40 skeletons, spears, light armour, FC

30 skeleton archers

Special

29 TG with halberds, FC and standard of undying legion

6 necropolis knights, FC, Entombe Beneath the Sands

3 sepulchral stalkers

Rare

Necrosphinx

Monsters and Magic (Oh yeah, new FO slot)

Black Book of Ibn Naggazar, carried by the death priest

Windcatcher Prism carried by the TK

Cockatrice with Poison Claws ad Acidic Vomit

Hydra with Envenomed Fangs (like Hydras needed to be any better...now they're venomous)

If you wanted a particular army, there's also lists for-Dark Elves, Greenskins, Wood Elves, Skaven, and there's the batrep lists that are Dark Elves again and WoC. I'd much rather post the specific list you want than go and post all of them...

So it looks like there's an inclusion of a new FO slot, with which you can take monsters or magic items, although you must still nominate an eligible model to carry them (probably a wizard). From a cursory glance, it looks like this expansion rewards spamming multiple low level wizards. It actually looks like it could be a lot of fun.

I'll see if I can get those pics up. I'll just post the Finecast stuff.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Hmm...

I think that the Dark Emissary, Truthsayer and the Fen Beast came from the Albion worldwide campaign a while ago. I have not yet got mine (Although I left before the post arrived) but since my exams are finished tomorrow I shall start on making a reviews again.


----------



## coke123

Stephen_Newman said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I think that the Dark Emissary, Truthsayer and the Fen Beast came from the Albion worldwide campaign a while ago. I have not yet got mine (Although I left before the post arrived) but since my exams are finished tomorrow I shall start on making a reviews again.


The Truthsayer most definitely is from Albion. The model's basically the same.

Oh wait, now you can judge for yourselves. Sorry about the crappy quality, my scanner refused to scan in colour, so I had to take pictures with my phone.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Yep, models are definitely the same. I like the idea of a pack of sabretusks for my ogres.


----------



## Orochi

Looks like they've re-released the Tauros and Lammasu from the 80s.

Hated them then, hated them then...hated them now.

And what are the emissaries gonna do now that Be'lakor has come and gone?


----------



## coke123

Oh good, it's not just me. I thought that Lammasu looked familiar... and know that I've had time for more than a cursory glance at the blurb, it does say "the venerable Great Taurus has been seen in many a Chaos Dwarf army in years gone by..." that explains why they bothered doing such basic, unintricate (if that's a word) models in finecast rather than plastic...

I'm lovin' that Cold One though. God Bless Jes Goodwin!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Words_of_Truth said:


> Yep, models are definitely the same. I like the idea of a pack of sabretusks for my ogres.


Errr you can already buy sabretusks seperately. They come at £15-50 for a pair of them. I bought some about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Stephen_Newman said:


> Errr you can already buy sabretusks seperately. They come at £15-50 for a pair of them. I bought some about 2 weeks ago.


My bad, I didn't check the "Bitz" section only the hero part


----------



## Aphazel

I hope some of these new models (Lammasu and Taurus) are fake because i cant compare the incredible work done to the dark eldar and tomb kings miniatures to these crude 'things'. 
But , they are not so i guess on with the nightmare..


----------



## Orochi

Aphazel said:


> I hope some of these new models (Lammasu and Taurus) are fake because i cant compare the incredible work done to the dark eldar and tomb kings miniatures to these crude 'things'.
> But , they are not so i guess on with the nightmare..


As discussed only the page before hand, they are old models from the 1980s.

Back when Chaos Dwarves were a race, as the riders are missing. That's where they originate from. They are not 'new' per se.


----------



## coke123

Orochi said:


> As discussed only the page before hand, they are old models from the 1980s.
> 
> Back when Chaos Dwarves were a race, as the riders are missing. That's where they originate from. They are not 'new' per se.


For those of us born in the 1990s they're 'new'... They're models little Timmy has never seen before, and that's what counts.


----------



## Orochi

coke123 said:


> For those of us born in the 1990s they're 'new'... They're models little Timmy has never seen before, and that's what counts.


I was born in the 1990s  1990 to be precise haha.


----------



## LukeValantine

1986 is a far better time to be born.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

OK. To those born past 1990 (like myself) then we have never seen these ugly pieces of shit.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Agreed, ugly, ugly, ugly, but I'm not really caring about these, I'm waiting for the new Dark Elf minis.


----------



## Synack

I feel very old suddenly...


----------



## space cowboy

Synack said:


> I feel very old suddenly...


QFT. I remember when Chaos Dwarfs were the height of quality sculpting.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I had disremembered the Lammasu; I think it benefits from the photograph not being clear.


----------



## Zion

LukeValantine said:


> 1986 is a far better time to be born.


QFT.

Though sadly I feel old and out of touch when I look at some of the popular things these days.

Seriously, Jersey Shore? Twilight? Facebook? Not for me thanks.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Zion said:


> QFT.
> 
> Though sadly I feel old and out of touch when I look at some of the popular things these days.
> 
> Seriously, Jersey Shore? Twilight? Facebook? Not for me thanks.


Bullshit has been popular for a long time. Look at glam rock.


----------



## Shandathe

Agreed. I'm gonna need a lawn soon. Just so I can shout at kids to get off it... and then join in their football game on the street


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Which creatures do you think would look right in an Ogre Kingdoms army, apart from the sabres?


----------



## khrone forever

wolves, big wolves


----------



## Shandathe

That's what the Space Wolves thought, and we all know how that turned out... For a reasonably sized pet for an Ogre, I'd suggest a bear. For a not so reasonably sized one that nicely offsets the bulk of the Ogres, add some Vorpal Bunnies.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I was thinking about Cockatrices etc


----------



## Shandathe

You realize the problem with that question, right? I'm not sure there's any magical animal out there is nasty and just plain inedible enough that its odds of *not* being cooked and eaten for long enough to fight alongside Ogres are worth mentioning. 

And even then it'd probably just end up part of the victory banquet


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Awwww Do Cockatrices live underground in caves or something as my Ogres live in a deep ravine.


----------



## LukeValantine

Rhinox for ogres.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I know what creatures they currently use, I'm talking about the monsters being included in SoM.


----------



## Shandathe

I don't think it's likely the Ogres will be getting any love in terms of models for SoM, though GW might take the opportunity to add some Oomph to their Gut Magic for it.

And even an upgrade like that probably still leaves them better off than the Dwarves, who're gonna need some bigger guns.


----------



## coke123

Orochi said:


> I was born in the 1990s  1990 to be precise haha.





LukeValantine said:


> 1986 is a far better time to be born.


Pfft, The newborns of 1991 shall inherit the earth!



Words_of_Truth said:


> Which creatures do you think would look right in an Ogre Kingdoms army, apart from the sabres?


Chimeras, and Cockatrices. From the 6th ed High Elf book, they're from the Annuli Highlands, implying that they are indeed mountainous creatures, so they'd fit right in.



Shandathe said:


> I don't think it's likely the Ogres will be getting any love in terms of models for SoM, though GW might take the opportunity to add some Oomph to their Gut Magic for it.
> 
> And even an upgrade like that probably still leaves them better off than the Dwarves, who're gonna need some bigger guns.


I already posted on this, its says in the WD that Dwarfs are supposedly getting new runes, and that Ogres are receiving two new Cataclysm spells for their Gut Magic.


----------



## effigy22

Shandathe said:


> You realize the problem with that question, right? I'm not sure there's any magical animal out there is nasty and just plain inedible enough that its odds of *not* being cooked and eaten for long enough to fight alongside Ogres are worth mentioning.
> 
> And even then it'd probably just end up part of the victory banquet


I know of one - THE RENDING PONY!!!


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin

I'm loving the look of all of this stuff, many of the prices being somewhat lower than I'd imagined (the Black Dragon being less than a LR surprised me, for whay looks like a huge model).
Whilst I'll be getting the rules stuff and magic stuff (technical terms there, I hope you'll understand), the Cockatrice really grabs me. Looks wicked-cool and would fit-in with O&G, specially lurking around the edges of a scrap to pick on the wounded and dead- ded Goblinny, innit?!

GFP


----------



## LukeValantine

Any ideas what that new WD vampire counts monster is?


----------



## coke123

^^Nope, going to have to wait till august. Or until someone spills it on war... the site that shall not be named because it's super lame when a thread devolves into bitching about said site.

Although i had a thought earlier today whilst I really should have been studying- I'm thinking that I'll convert a cockatrice into a coatl. Really, it just needs a headswap with a cold one and to have the legs chopped up and gaps greenstuffed over. That way i can use one fluffily in my Lizardmen army-Coatl count as Cockatrice. Maybe do up a Manticore as a jungle cat...


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Anyone got a picture of the Chimera?


----------



## coke123

There's one on page 8 of this thread. It's toward the centre of the shot of the two page spread.


----------



## MrPete

preorders are now up on the GW site. Some thoughts - 

The chaos sorcerers are AWESOME looking
So is the DE sorceress
No way will I be investing in the chimaira or the manticore after seeing the sculpts clearly
The DE Dragon alternative heads looks WAY better than the open sneering one it was shown with
Cockatrice would make a great stand in for a Tzeentch Daemon or a Tzeentch based Daemonic Mount
Prices actually seem fairly reasonable.


----------



## Shandathe

Chaos Sorceror is indeed awesome.
DE sorceress looks great though she made me blink on first look, but it appears all DE are proportioned that way - could use a healthier-looking skin tone but that's not a problem with the model.
Like the Chimera better than the Manticore overall, but in both case the (lion) head is... off.
Black Dragon - like this model a lot better than Malekith's dragon. Agree with MrPete that the open sneering head is the worst of the lot.
Cockatrice wins prize for being my favorite model of these releases, which surprises me.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

man as a chaos and a DElf player i dont know which sorc to get... as ill probably be selling the rest of the other army... its so difficult as I love both armies but need money


----------



## Bubblematrix

I love the little blast marker thingies, I will be getting them just on coolness factor, as for the actual suplement, we have had soo little actual information from GW that my interest is at about zero. I am not in the habbit of traipsing to GW to see new releases as the hard sell often pushes me from the shop, especially I do not want to go in and then not even be able to buy the stuff..

If anyone sees a copy can they give some feedback on what is in there for people who don't want the kits they are peddling on the back of it? I am a Skaven player and this looks wholely empty for me.

As for the kits - they are very nice, except the scenery - they look cheap, quickly thrown together and are not something I would buy, especially on impulse.

I think this might be the first victim of GWs "no pre information" policy as the lack of hype makes a dull expansion and some tagged on kits look a bit obvious.
GW seriously need some wow factor if they aren't going to preview and hype stuff up and this has as much wow as a turd in a box in my opinion.


----------



## Lord of the Night

I'm getting one of those Dreadlord Dragons, its a damn nice model kit that is on my MUST BUY list, even if I never play Dark Elves I still want that Dragon.


Lord of the Night


----------



## bitsandkits

ADVANCED ORDER ARE UP
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws//home.jsp?_requestid=1305203


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

$83AUD for an expansion book? They're joking right?


----------



## bitsandkits

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> $83AUD for an expansion book? They're joking right?


it comes with a free arm twist and you will be frog marched to the till to pay for it


----------



## Bubblematrix

You might even get a free groin punch also if you go into a GW and try to buy just the book


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Might order the book so I can see the list of monsters before getting any of the models.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Honestly, I don't think the lack of preinformation will hurt this that much. People will see the Advance Order now, want a set of the new models, such as how I want the new Dark Elf stuff, and probably buy a couple other things as well. And, at least one or two people from each gaming group will buy the book so that the whole group can use it. Templates themselves are going to sell like crack probably.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I want packs of Sabretusks and Rhinox for sure, but it's the more unusual creatures that may spring up that I want to know about first, especially the fimir's who are meant to be close to the gnoblars.


----------



## Troublehalf

Yay, no Lizardmen updates again. So the DE get lots of nice new models and so do Chaos. Wonder if the book will be worth getting it.....


----------



## Masked Jackal

Like that's different. Just let someone else at your gamestore buy it and have some fun.

Also, take a look at the previews. Clearly GW realizes the Hydra's overpowered, they pumped it up 45 points. XD


----------



## khrone forever

oh god damn it, ill have to get rid of 14 spearmen to get 2 in my army, aaaaaaahhhhhh damn you GW 

(this is a joke)


----------



## IanC

I've preordered the LE bits (the spell cards and templates). Also ordered the Tzeentch plastic sorcerer to use as a Herald of Tzeentch in my 40k Daemons army.

Will order the dice when they come up for preorder.


----------



## Majere613

Might well get myself another Manticore, recently converted up an old one for my WoC but the new one looks pretty decent and I have another build I want to try. Shame about the head but I'm not sure they're ever really got that right!

I'm almost tempted to get the template pack so I'll finally have a Webway Portal, but I probably wouldn't use it. I suppose most of the limited stuff will soon end up on eBay


----------



## Stephen_Newman

You know whats I am excited to seing. If you look at the getting started section of Storm of Magic then it mentions that a suitable good wizard for Ogre Kingdoms to get with a scroll of binding are zoats. I wonder what they are planning with those since I thought they were scouts for the hive fleets of 40K.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Awesome, I wanted Zoats, here's what wikipedia says about them in relation to fantasy.

"Zoats were not included in the "bestiary" for the first and second editions of Warhammer Fantasy Battle but were brought into the 3rd edition and appeared in Warhammer Armies as an ally available to the Wood Elf army. Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay was derived from 3rd Edition WFB and they were given an entry in the Bestiary for the 1st Edition and subsequent reprints.
In the Warhammer fantasy setting they are a mystic druid-like race who could be found deep in the forests. In Warhammer 3rd edition and WFRP Lizardman races fear zoats for unknown reasons."


----------



## MidnightSun

I don't see what all the fuss is about with the Sorceress and the Dreadlord on Dragon. I think they both suck. The Sorceress is way too skinny and old-looking. Aren't they supposed to be all beautiful and voluptuous? The head looks far to big, even for heroic scale miniatures, and the hair looks too much like one big piece of fabric rather than lots of individual strands. The same problem goes for the one on the dragon - massive head, weird hair.

The dragon's proportions are horrible - it's like a snake with wings on it. It's far too thin, I think that a traditional Dragon look is better, or even a Wyvern=type dragon like Skullmuncha. In short, I don't think it looks Toughness 6. Ideally it would have been more like the bottom half of the Shaggoth - big and nasty. But in black. With more armour.

Midnight


----------



## Masked Jackal

MidnightSun said:


> I don't see what all the fuss is about with the Sorceress and the Dreadlord on Dragon. I think they both suck. The Sorceress is way too skinny and old-looking. Aren't they supposed to be all beautiful and voluptuous? The head looks far to big, even for heroic scale miniatures, and the hair looks too much like one big piece of fabric rather than lots of individual strands. The same problem goes for the one on the dragon - massive head, weird hair.


She isn't that skinny, and she doesn't look that old. I don't get where you're having a problem with it. As for the hair, you might have a point, but I still like it. Sorceress on the Black Dragon gets a similar review from me.

The dragon's proportions are horrible - it's like a snake with wings on it. It's far too thin, I think that a traditional Dragon look is better, or even a Wyvern=type dragon like Skullmuncha. In short, I don't think it looks Toughness 6. Ideally it would have been more like the bottom half of the Shaggoth - big and nasty. But in black. With more armour.

Midnight[/QUOTE]
And how is this different than other Dragons? They look about the same. You're really complaining about the pose I think.


----------



## Achaylus72

I am going to buy the Chaos Sorcerer Lord for my 40K and also Chaos Lord on Manticore againg for my 40K


----------



## MrPete

Some spell related goodies for you all. 

3 kinds of uberspell, Presence, Equilibrium, and Dominance. Presence spells can be cast whenever you own a fulcrum, Equilibrium spells can be cast when you and your opponent own the same amount of fulcrums, and Dominance spells can be cast when you own more fulcrums than your opponent.

Apparently, each lore in the rulebook gets one of each kind of spell. Some of the rumoured ones are:

Lore of Life - 
P - Enlightenment: 20+:
Hex on forces of Destruction, Augment on forces of Order. All units within 12 of the caster, including the caster. Order units unbreakable until the start of the casters next magic turn. Destruction units takes LD-test on 4d6(!), for each point over their LD the unit takes a wound. Non-aligned units are unaffected.

E - Time Amok: 20+:
This turn there is either an extra shooting or close combat phase immediately after the first.

D - Assault of Stone: 25+:
Drop a Citadel Gaming hill anywhere within 24" not on other terrain other than obstacles. Unit under takes a initiative test. If passed strength 5 hit, if failed strength 10 hit on every model.


Lore of Metal - 
P - Meteoric Ironclad: 10+:
Augment spell with range of 24", target unit 2+ ward save until start of casters next magic phase.

E - Quicksilver Swords: 15+:
Augment spell, range 24", until casters next magic phase the units attack wounds automatically and no armour saves can be taken (OUCH)

D - Gehenna's Golden Globe: 25+:
Vortex, large template, Artillery dice of inch in chosen direction, if misfire, on mage and d6 in random direction. Characters or Monsters removed on 5+, other units 3+, removed, so I guess that means no saves. In subsequent turns the vortex moves random artillery dice, if misfire it is removed.


Lore of Life - 
P - The Gardens Warcry: 10+:
Summoning spell, 48" place a Blood forest. Any models under are placed within it. Takes 2D6 S4 hits, but the wood does not move away.

E - Storm of Renewal: 15+:
Vortex, large template, The mage chose direction, artillery dice x2, if misfire, place over mage, scatter d6, random direction. Replaces 2d6+1 wounds on unit it passes over, like regrowth spell. Keeps moving randomly artillerydice of inch next turns, if misfire then is rolled it is removed.

D - Verdant Apotheosis: 30+:
Well...Augment spell, target a unit on the battlefield or a unit detroyed! If on the battlefield, all models are healed to full wounds, and all common units, not characters which have been killed are returned to life with full wounds. If the unit in question is destroyed, it is returned from death and placed anywhere within 24" from the caster, facing any direction, 1" from other units or impassable terrain. NO characters are returned from death.

Lore of Heavens - 
P - Let the Four Winds Blow: 15+:
Magic missile, range 48", target 4 units or vortexes, any combination. Each target is pushed 2D6 from caster, resolve in any order of your choosing. If unit in contact with impassable terrain, stops and 2D6 S3 hits. if contact with other unit, stop 1" and both units suffer 2D6 S3 hits. If a unit comes in contact with a vortex or the other way around, the vortex moves through the unit and the unit suffers the effects.

E - Fantastic Foresight: 10+:
Remains in play. Augment spell, targets all friendly wizards. Reroll all: casting, dispel, channeling.

D - 
Thorsen's Thunderstorm: 20+:
Vortex, artillery dice x2 in chosen direction, otherwise just like the vortex described above with misfire and next turns. If unit is hit by vortex, suffer S6 hits, also moved 2D6 in random direction and otherwise as Let the Four Winds Blow above.


I've also rumblings that each race gets specific spells for the lores they take - not sure how accurate that is, but I've heard the Druchii get access to a spell called "Obliteration", which could be nasty knowing how reckless the Druchii can be. 

More misc stuff includes-
Tzeentch sorcerers on a Fulcrum apparently get a 2+ ward save
Theres rules for Exalted Greater Daemons, which could mean FW models see more use
I like this one - one of the WOC spells is apparently called "Grandfather Nurgles Circle of Life". 5D6 hits, wound on a 4+, and if 10 or more unsaved wounds are caused a Daemon Prince is summoned. A Slaanesh one which gives you control of enemy units is also being bandied about.
Goblins have a spell called "Great Green Meanness", makes one unit be auto hit by O&G units for a turn, as well as the Big Waaagh getting a S9 foot of gork.
Tomb Kings have a spell called "Return of the Golden Age". Seems to be an armywide stat booster.
The Ancestor Rune of Grungni allows a unit to reroll all failed rolls to hit as well as fighting with another rank.
High Elves apparently recieve a spell to summon an Arcane Fulcrum. 
Lore of Beasts has a spell called "Merciws Monstrous Flock" which DOUBLES the Strength, Toughness and number of Attacks of one of your units.
Beastmen get spells to automatically pass Primal Fury tests, give your units Frenzy, and destroy buildings/warmachines.
Wood Elves get a magic item which can transform forests into monstrous infantry (which is COOL)


----------



## khrone forever

i think in your spell thing the first one is meant to be lore of light not life


----------



## demon bringer

MidnightSun said:


> I don't see what all the fuss is about with the Sorceress and the Dreadlord on Dragon. I think they both suck. The Sorceress is way too skinny and old-looking. Aren't they supposed to be all beautiful and voluptuous? The head looks far to big, even for heroic scale miniatures, and the hair looks too much like one big piece of fabric rather than lots of individual strands. The same problem goes for the one on the dragon - massive head, weird hair.
> 
> The dragon's proportions are horrible - it's like a snake with wings on it. It's far too thin, I think that a traditional Dragon look is better, or even a Wyvern=type dragon like Skullmuncha. In short, I don't think it looks Toughness 6. Ideally it would have been more like the bottom half of the Shaggoth - big and nasty. But in black. With more armour.
> 
> Midnight


i've worked out what i don't like about the dragon and its the load bearing tail. i understand that the tail is holding the model up, but it shouldn't look like the dragon is staying aloft by propping itself up by its tail


----------



## bitsandkits

its a second plastic dragon...whats not to like? obviously we must be very spoilt now if we are complaining about the way its posed or its BMI lol


----------



## Stephen_Newman

bitsandkits said:


> its a second plastic dragon...whats not to like? obviously we must be very spoilt now if we are complaining about the way its posed or its BMI lol


I fully agree with this. Quit bitching about the model and just be happy for what we get. Not every dragon can look in an epic pose and be chunkier than chunky tomato soup.


----------



## MidnightSun

bitsandkits said:


> its a second plastic dragon ...whats not to like A shit is a shit, doesn't make it good.? obviously we must be very spoilt now if we are complaining about the way its posed or its BMI lol Pose is a lot of a model. What if it had it's head faceplanting the rock it's standing on rather than launching itself off it? Same model, just the other way up. Must still be awesome.


10words.

Midnight


----------



## demon bringer

bitsandkits said:


> its a second plastic dragon...whats not to like? obviously we must be very spoilt now if we are complaining about the way its posed or its BMI lol


i am happy but at the same time there's thngs i don't like about it, but nothing some converting won't take care of i'm sure:victory:


----------



## Uncle Nurgle

moving away from the plastic dragon hate, anyone notice that all the templates have sold out on the UK website...I just put my order through for a few sets this afternoon, hope that they are able to be filled...


----------



## Masked Jackal

MidnightSun said:


> 10words.
> 
> Midnight


Might be applicable if the dragon wasn't awesome.


----------



## Troublehalf

It looks like every single monster model can be used in Storm of Magic. At least that's what I read.

Anyways, reading about it, some info has come out on the GW website including details on stuff. For example, the Lizardmen can cast the ultimate spell in the game, which is also highest casting, which is The Great Leveller.... but I believe it kills the Slann in the process. Anyways I shall read the book when it finally comes out.

It just looks like a way of shifting the expensive models. This expansion allows people to field other monsters.... I guess that's cool but it also makes armies less unique. Which SUCKS. I chose Lizardmen because of the cool monsters they had.... now it seems most people can field these models.... I dunno  I suppose it is just an expansion for Warhammer, like Apocolipse and isn't needed in terms of playing....


----------



## HereticHammer01

Not only the monsters, but now IIRC you can field ANY unit from vc, tomb kings and daemons...maybe there's a restriction on that, but it seems odd that they will just let you play any unit from those armies?

Its a bit like the sudden spate of baneblades that appeared in marine armies, because technically spearhead didn't say a unit applied to only one army... I do think summoning any monster is very cool though, particularly as a DE player can pretty much take anything and it wouldn't be too out of place fluff wise...


----------



## Riandro

A small update to the storms of magic,

There will be further monster releases in future white dwarfs, and may even be a option to "create your own".

There will be more kits being released, Lamassu, Tauros, cold ones to name a few.

Source: School league grand finals awards ceremony powerpoint presentation.


----------



## Masked Jackal

We know about the models, because pics of those have leaked. Mostly reusable stuff. But the bit about further rules being released in White Dwarfs is good.


----------

